
Sending plaintext password even though the customer complains? - rosencrantz
www.comhem.se (owned by tele2) has been sending plain text password from a third-party domain with no encryption for several years. their management don&#x27;t even change it when we file a complaint. after writing to a newspaper they recently published an article about it but the company still denies doing it wrong...https:&#x2F;&#x2F;computersweden.idg.se&#x2F;2.2683&#x2F;1.722651&#x2F;com-hem-losenord-klartext
======
bevax
That might be a case for the Swedish implementation of GDPR.

~~~
rosencrantz
GDPR is implemented in Sweden but only for sham purposes like everything else
here, the laws look good on paper but then reality is completely different

